# 3 gallon nano



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi
I am new to this forum but thought i would share some pic's..here is my 3 gallon nano..



















i will try for closeups on some of the corals later to post

thanks for looking

Rick


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great Rick! Inventory list?
How long has it been running?
Everything seems pretty happy and it doesn't seem too crowded the way you did the rockwork halfway up like that.. bravo


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

MediaHound

stocking list includes
halloween zoa(thats what i call it..not really sure of the true name)
true blue zoa
assorted plain zoas
green frog spawn(very small)
green blast
orange blasto
green ricordia
orange sun coral frag
green calusteria

i want to put 2 more frags of zoa's in there and then let it grow out
1) nucluer green zoa's
2) creamsicle zoa's

i dont a 1/2 gallon water change on wed and on sat

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Tank looks great. What lighting do you have on it?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

18watt corallife 9w 10k 9 w 67k..as of tomorrow morning im changing the 67k to a true atintic..just add nuclear green zoa's and a pom pom crab.

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

thats pretty good lighting. Is it all one switch or are there 2 separate switches one for the 10k and one for the actinic? Those nuclear greens would look awesome under just actinics.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

its just 1 switch but i have another fixture that is broken..im going to try to put them on seprate switches when i have the time.
thank for the compliments

Rick


----------



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice tank you have there! Do you have any more close up pics?


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

nice looking tank!


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks everyone..look for closeup pics Sunday...tank is doing very well..only setback i had was i had 1 ballast go bad..im rebuiling that first thing in the morning..shouldnt take to long to fix..i have a extra light for parts..

Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

very cool. but it looks a bit over crowded to me. be careful they might start to sting each other as they grow.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

Josie

I have taken some things out of there..mostly a zoa tank now the stuff that was in there bigger was for my 60 gallon reef..going to rescape it today also..plus fix the light..

Thanks

Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh okay sorry.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you ever get your nuclear greens?
Here's an old pic of mine, from September of last year. It's up to ten polyps now though:


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah i got them... but im not sure they are true nuvlear greens they dont look like yours..had another set back..im going to have to move the tank...it gets way to hot where it is..so im moving it to the basement..pics will be coming soon.

Rick


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow that would suck if you thought you were getting nukes but didn't!


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck with moving the tank, luckily its a small one so it will be fairly easy to move


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks mediahound and atlantic reefer..when i get it moved i will post pics of the so called nuclear grrens ..see what you think mediahound...

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i finally got the tank moved and the light fixed..i rescaped the tank..pulled some corals out..i will post some pics tomorrow..i had to wait for a freshwater tank to cycle to tank down another tank to move this little tank, but its done now..i will post closeups also..

Rick


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, glad that went well!


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i finally got around to uploading some more pic..the tank has benn rescaped and some corals have been taken out.










this is a closeup of blasto










and this is as closeup as i get get with the camera that we have of the nuclear green(dont think they are nuclear greens though) what do you think mediahound.










let me know what you all think of this scape

thanks

Rick


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you perchance selling any of those AMAZING corals??


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

at the moment no..they need to grow in some before i frag them..the blastowill be the first to be fragged..it grows like a weed..

Thanks

Rick


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

how long you think bud? and price?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

Golden

PM sent to you

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the tank looks good, got a question though, are the zoas in question the ones in the center of the pic? If so, JMO, they don't look like nuclear greens


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

atlantic reefer

i didnt think they were..i will try to get a closer pic of them when the lights come back on..its hard to do though with a point and shoot..

1 more thing i upped the light from 18w to 28 watts..zoa's seem to like that better..jury is still out on the blassto's

thanks for you input

Rick


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

what kinda filtration you got on that tank?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

its a zoomed nano canister filter with nothing in it but carbon filled to the top..keeps my water crystal clear and more important it removes all the organic bad stuff and being a nano that helps alot..

Rick


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

does a carbon bag really help that much?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

its not a carbon bag..its pro carb carbon about the size of rabbit food so i just rinse it and dump it in the filter..but to answer your question..yes IMO or at least my tank it works very well..it has been said that zoa's like a little dirty water but mine do just fine..

Rick


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

ill try it and see..


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

i caught this little guy this morning after the lights came on.










Thanks

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

thats a nice sun coral you got there


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

how beautiful.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks atlantic reefer and nicco..i have somemore zoa's i am putting in there..i have some black hole sun zoa's and some blue zoa's that are acculmating..

Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

can't wait to see a picture of them.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

2 new zoa's

blue zoa's










and black hole sun zoa's....they are still not open all the way..i just did maint on the tank..these seem to be the most finicky zoa's i have..but very much worth it..










Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are pretty also.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok update
added some new corals to the tank today..
6 polyps of duncun's
3 polyps of dendro's
frag of blue paly's
frag of bright pink paly's

im using this thread as a journal for my tank so i will be posting here often..

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, those black hole suns are sweet looking, soon you might run out of room for all those corals your adding.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Rick, tank i shaping up nicely! Unfortunately, those are not nukes. They are nice though and probably wild under a set of powerbrites, just not nuclear greens. Cheers


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

MediaHound
LOL i kinda figure that out when i got them for the price i got them for..plus ive been going research on the nukes.

AtlanticReefer

Im pretty much done adding..some of them will go back in the 60 gal when the lights get fixed..

thank you both for the compliments

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

UPDATED Photo's



















sorry the first pic is not level

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

got some new zoa's today..check them out..they are not fully open..i have found in this tank that things stay closed up for about 3 days..after i put them in..after that as soon as the lights come on everything is open..let me know what you think..they are in the middle..lol










thanks

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i ahd a request to put up pics of my light system for this tank..the light is a 28 watt coralife fixture 20" long with adjustable legs..the bulb is 50/50..



















and here is my dendro










i hope that explains everything

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol.itake it you like..i do post alot of pics but like i said before this is mainly my journal..something i can go back on for reference if i have trouble..i think its a great looking tank but i do put alot of work into this tank to keep it that way..i basically work on it everyday..

thanks for looking

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the tank is looking great. I'm liking the new zoas.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice!! if youd like, i have brown and green zoos 25 heads.. then i have orange zoos and PINK!!! amazing color. and i have the yellow zoos, let me know.. and i can make special orders, I get ALL corals for wholesale prices..!!!!!


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

oh and HUGE 2-4 inch orange ricordia and a gold yuma!


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

more pic's coming soon..having some trouble with my new zoa's..did a freshwater dip on them..they still stay closed..anyone have any opinions..these are cool and i dont want to lose them..

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe look for sundial snails on the zoas? They usually eat the zoa's but they may be bugging them


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

i looked..no sundail snails..one is starting to open back up..who knows maybe its some sort of self cleaning they do..my black hole suns and blues did the same thing now that i remember..thanks atlantic reefer.

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok im starting to find out that these little tanks do take alot of work..for some reason im getting red slime algae all over everywhere..im thinking to much detris is at the back of the tank so tomorrow im going to be trying something..i will post pics when i get done..stay tuned to see what i do..lol

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok what i thought was happening is exactly what's happening..i did'nt have enough flow apparently to keep the detris up off the substrate in the back giving me a algae bloom..soooo i took the tank apart and went bare bottom..i installed a bigger pump..took out the powerhead and took the filter off..im doing 2 wc's a week so my live rock should be good enough filtration..casper my pom-pom crab was not a happy camper. when my hand got to close..he decided to latch on..got the rock back in and corals back in and installed a DYI ATO...i actually like the bare bottom effect..gives the tank a more shimmer look..pics to come later as corals open back up..

Rick


----------



## alexmir (Nov 8, 2008)

NICE TANK!!! i love all the coral, you have it looking like a 12 gallon, rather than a 3 gallon, nice aquascaping.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets see a pic of it now without the sand Rick. Get the red slime under control? That stuff thrives on light, low flow, and nutrients.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah i finally got it under control, but unfortunately i had to take it down. The economy here is lousy and i got laid off, might have to migrate to another state to find work, so until i find work this tank is down.

Rick


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear about that Rick. Hopefully the new administration will turn things around. Millions are without jobs now... its terrible.. something like 6% rate iirc. Where do you live if I may ask?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in Michigan..worst state in the country for unemployment


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

I know we had to migrate to Kentucky for my husband to find work and then we came back to florida and luckily he found something the first week we were back. So what did you do with all the coral you had. Did you save the sun for me LOL. Just kidding. Just trying to make you smile.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nicco

All the corals are in the 60 gal..they are not doing as well in there though


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Juliacaesar (Nov 10, 2008)

RickM61 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum but thought i would share some pic's..here is my 3 gallon nano..
> 
> 
> ...


I am new to this marine hobby, only got seven tropical tanks, my marine one is 400 gallons, so it is going to take me a long time to fill it up, any tips, appreciated.

Fabulous beginning.

Julia Oscars


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

keep up on your water parameters..you have a big tank so thats a little more forgiving than a nano tank..make sure you keep your calcium up for skeleton corols to thrive..


----------



## picoreefer247 (Jan 20, 2009)

thats beautiful!


----------

